# Need help on Ferry from Vancouver Island to Vancouver



## tim (Mar 13, 2007)

In August we need to get from Vancouver Island (Nanaimo area) to Vancouver.  We will have a car and I see that the BC Ferries have a ferry that runs from Nanaimo to either Horseshoe Bay or Tsawwassen.  Which destination should I pick if we are staying in Vancouver at the Destinations at Rosedale on Robson?  Obviously, we will drive from either Horseshoe Bay or Tsawwassen to the Rosedale on Robson resort.  Thanks.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 13, 2007)

The closest will be to drive up to Horseshoe Bay and take the ferry to Nanaimo.  

You could go to Tswassen over to Schwartz Bay (Victoria) and drive north if you chose, but it would be more driving.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2007)

Definitely Horseshoe Bay.

After leaving the Horseshoe Bay terminal you will be on the Trans-Can (Hwy 1).  About five or ten minutes down the road you will come to the exit for the Lions Gate Bridge.  Exit there and follow the signs to get on the bridge (there are several turns involved). 

After you cross the bridge, stay on the road through Stanley Park.  As you leave Stanley Park you will be on the west edge of downtown Vancouver. Robson will be about a mile further east.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 13, 2007)

Have a great time in Vancouver. 

Be sure to visit Grandville island. Just a short walk south of the downtown/Robson area. They have a farmer's market, several nice waterfront restaurants, two theaters and a comedy house too.

You can take a watercab across to the island.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 13, 2007)

It's not a bad idea to make reservations in the summer.  Sometimes there is a wait.....3 or 4 sailing wait.  It's worth the $15 extra to drive up and get on! 

http://www.bcferries.com/res/

Also, you might want to avoid getting into Vancouver late in the day, after 3:30.........traffic is awful.....well it's always bad but late in the day it's a disaster.

Enjoy yourself, Vancouver is an amazing city!  If you like to hike the Grouse "Grind" is a great work out and close to the city.  Or you can take the tram to the top and enjoy the view!

http://www.grousemountain.com/


----------



## tim (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Everybody!  Horseshoe Bay it is.

Canuck, yes, I intend to make a reservation which is what prompted this question.  I was on the BC Ferries website and noticed the two locations.  However, I can't make a reservation yet as the August dates are not yet available in the system.  I also wanted to make a reservation from Anacortes to Victoria on the Washington State Ferry, but again, I am too early to do so.  I will try again in April to see if the dates are in the system.  Thanks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2007)

tim said:


> Thanks Everybody!  Horseshoe Bay it is.
> 
> Canuck, yes, I intend to make a reservation which is what prompted this question.  I was on the BC Ferries website and noticed the two locations.  However, I can't make a reservation yet as the August dates are not yet available in the system.  I also wanted to make a reservation from Anacortes to Victoria on the Washington State Ferry, but again, I am too early to do so.  I will try again in April to see if the dates are in the system.  Thanks.



Just so you are aware.  You can also get to Victoria on the Black Ball ferry from Port Angeles, WA.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 13, 2007)

If you have time, stop by Trolls Restaurant in Horseshoe Bay, it's a local institution right on the water.  Have their fish & chips


----------



## tim (Mar 13, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Just so you are aware.  You can also get to Victoria on the Black Ball ferry from Port Angeles, WA.



Steve, thanks.  I was informed that the kids might enjoy the other way because it goes through the islands (Juan Islands, something like that), which is suppose to be pretty.  Also, how far is it to Port Angeles from Seattle?  Is it a difficult trip?  

Ricoba, the fish and chips sounds great.  I will have to plan the trip over to coincide with lunch or dinner.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 13, 2007)

tim said:


> Steve, thanks.  I was informed that the kids might enjoy the other way because it goes through the islands (Juan Islands, something like that), which is suppose to be pretty.  Also, how far is it to Port Angeles from Seattle?  Is it a difficult trip?
> 
> Ricoba, the fish and chips sounds great.  I will have to plan the trip over to coincide with lunch or dinner.



I've never made that ferry crossing; I just wanted to be sure you were aware of it.  It is a shorter and faster crossing - goes directly across the Strait of Juan de Fuca instead of traversing through the Islands as the Anacortes-Sydney run does.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 14, 2007)

I used to live in Victoria and Vancouver and have taken every ferry route there is.

There is not much difference in time between taking the Port Angeles - Victoria and Anacortes - Sidney ferries. It is a longer drive to Port Angeles but the ferry crossing is quicker as it is just a straight shot across the water.

The Port Angeles ferry takes you right into downtown Victoria whereas the Anacortes Ferry takes you to Sidney which is about 20 miles from downtown Victoria. The Anacortes Ferry is a much more scenic route through the San Juan Islands whereas the Port Angeles Ferry is just open water.

My choice would be the Anacortes Ferry because I love sailing through the Islands.

I have traveled the BC Ferry's routes many times and agree that the Nanaimo - Horseshoe Bay is the best choice in that case.

The Ferries get very crowded in the Summer.


----------



## Kelso (Mar 18, 2007)

Last September really enjoyed the buffet during our return on the ferry. We sat there eating all the good food we wanted with a fabulous waterfront view. 

Also, be careful, the Vancouver airport took us forever through customs, security and on to the plane. Allow enough time.


----------



## asp (Mar 18, 2007)

The buffet is only on the Victoria  run.  Horsehoe Bay - Nanaimo is  getting a C class "superferry", but we have heard by the grapevine that they won't be serving a buffet.


----------



## Murfie (Mar 24, 2007)

I would take the ferry from Nanaimo to Horseshoe Bay.  I take the ferries all the time and that is the most direct route for your plan to travel from Nanaimo to Vancouver plus it's a beautiful trip.  There is no buffet on this route though.  
I would make a reservation if you are travelling on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday in August.  The other advantage to this route is you will be travelling a different route through the islands than on the route you come up from Anacortes to Sidney on.  
I get seasick on the ferry to Port Angeles but not the other ones.  My kids like going through Port Angeles because there is some sort of animal park that they visit with their Dad.


----------

